

OS X 10.7.3 Beta Reveals Active Work on 'Retina' Display Support for Mac - jameswlake
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/12/21/os-x-10-7-3-beta-reveals-active-work-on-retina-display-support-for-mac/

======
makecheck
This can be enabled now by Quartz Debug (and then logging out) and using
System Preferences, Displays to set a monitor to HiDPI. The effect is best if
you have two monitors because the display you choose will be reduced to 1/4 of
the usable space.

A checkbox per application seems a little odd. Right now HiDPI is per window;
if you move most of a window onto the HiDPI display it automatically starts
rendering everything at double size. This makes UI elements quite nice and it
makes text very beautiful.

